# Italy - Finale Ligure



## MaxAug (Mar 17, 2009)

*Finale Ligure* is a small and nice town on Mar Ligure in Italy, here you can find wonderful trails near the sea, very particular spots and of course fantastic food like *trenette al pesto*!
:thumbsup:



Other beautiful pics and info here.
Cheers!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Great pics!

It looks just like our trip to Cervo, posted below:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=456437

Love to check out those trails the next holiday.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

(that´s me on the Varigotti DH)

 M.R. on "La Poste"

Finale Ligure is nice but a bit overhyped. There are many other trails on all the Ligurian coast ( www.mtbsanremo.it ) .

If you want fun in Finale Ligure book one or more days of shuttling with finalefreeride - going on your own you probably will miss the best trails and spots. 
Riding a 6"+ bike up the hills to the trailheads is not what you want to do more than once on a hot summer day.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MaxAug (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, the spots in Finale Ligure are similar with the spots in Cervo, these 2 town are less than 50 kilometers from each other.

See you in Liguria!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MaxAug (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Cxfahrer,
yes all the ligurian cost is full of marvellous trails...i think you know the famous "*Sentiero H*" (H Trail), don't you?


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Great pics!
> 
> It looks just like our trip to Cervo, posted below:
> 
> ...


Hey I'm in one of those pics from LadyP!


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

MaxAug said:


> Hi Cxfahrer,
> yes all the ligurian cost is full of marvellous trails...i think you know the famous "*Sentiero H*" (H Trail), don't you?


Yes we rode the complete route up to natobase and down but I think this is more an allmountain track. Was fun though, riding in the fog on top of the hill and then going down into the sunlight at Finalborgo.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Yup, the Ligurian coast is a really good destination for spring biking, especailly if the Alps are still full of snow at the time  
We went to Finale Ligure for last years' May 1st holidays and to San Remo this year.Cool riding both times.

Finale Ligure
San Remo

I wouldn't recommend these locations for the summer though.Especially during ferragosto.Aside from the obvious heat the coastal towns become super crowded during the summer and traffic gets awful.

Marko


----------



## grazianodemaio (Mar 14, 2007)

I biker, I and my friend Max had make a new Mtb trail in Finale Ligure that join two fantastic trail, we called it the Big Around, if something out of Italy will try it we will very happy to care it.
Here the info for a splendid Mtb holidays in Finale ligure Italy
https://www.turbolince.com/mountain_bike/mappa_finale_ligure_mountain_bike.html


----------



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

I may be in Finale Ligure in April for my honeymoon and I was wondering if there is XC riding there? Seems like all the info I've seen so far has been for freeride/downhill shuttle assisted riding.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

No problem for xc, you can always pedal up instead of shuttling (that's what we did)  
Singletrack is mostly pointing down though and there aren't many smooth trails to my recollection, if that's what you're looking for.

We did spend only about a week there a few years ago, so there's a good possibility I don't know the half of it 

Marko


----------



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the tip. I'm not really looking for smooth rolling hills, I just didn't know how accessible the trails were without a shuttle. If I can get a good long ride in I'll be happy.


----------



## Mountainbikelodge (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello to everyone,
If you need detailed infos of Finale best Xc /All mountain trails,
best time to visit, things to avoid, highlights,and so on : 
Mountainbike Lodge Finale Ligure Italian Riviera 
or have a look 
at the Facebook page Mountainbikelodge.
Mike ( local rider since 98)


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

That lodge looks awesome! I am looking to visit this summer or maybe earlier, like May.

I will be visiting with my family though, wife and 2yearold daughter, neither of which ride. Is the lodge suitable for them, or should I look for a resort beach type spot and then just guide with you guys?

thanks


----------



## Mountainbikelodge (Feb 3, 2014)

If you want infos concerning the Mountainbikelodge contact us via the official website.

Generally speaking I suggest to all dads willing to spent a quiet and stressfree holiday to choose a location wich makes the whole family happy: kids as close as possible to the beach, non riding wifes as close as possible to the shops (avoid hotels too close to jewelries) , riders as close as possible to trail
network!
BTW Finale Ligure is great for all mountain /enduro style of riding, 
shuttling is absolutely not mandatory.
Cheers Mike


----------



## Mountainbikelodge (Feb 3, 2014)

I've answered to your post on mtbr.com
Cheers 
Mike.


----------



## enduromtb_rides (28 d ago)

Hi folks,

for those of you who want to come to Finale Ligure/Italy! Finale Ligure is a very good mtb destination for biking. In the last two years the trail network was grown amazing, and it's possible to connect to the ligurian backcountry and also Castelvecchio di Rocca Barbena. There you can find some new trails with completely different style.

















We (Enduro Rides) now also offer complete holiday packages.

So you can book the complete bike service with us. Bikeshuttle, guides, accommodation, food and airport transfer.

We offer different Enduro MTB Camps and Rider weeks! For groups & individuals you can book one week, two weeks, 4 days or only daily shuttles - no problem.

















From 2023 we also have in our accommodation a small bike store and various rental bikes.

In our cozy accommodation with sea view, sauna, hot tub and own restaurant you can enjoy an aperitivo after biking and look at the magnificent coast.
























We can also arrange daily trips to Molini, San Bartolomeo, Varazze or San Remo. So you can enjoy the complete ligurian coast. On the off-days you can do a sailing trip with our partner, go climbing or enjoy the sea.
























Have a look here www.enduro-rides.com

You can also book only the bikeshuttle in Finale Ligure with us. Bikeshuttle Finale Ligure

If you're from overseas - the closest airport is Genua, but Nizza airport would be also possible.

Feel free to contact us via your preferred channel!

*Enduro Rides*
See you guys - Ride on
Michi


----------

